# Dasher Wagon in Target Ad



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Just saw this on Facebook all week and had to post. I am convinced it is a Dasher Wagon


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

I am convinced you are correct.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Or it could be an Audi Fox wagon


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Even a completely mint one sadly has rust.  Look at the passenger taillight.

But props to an advertising agency to use a Dasher! :thumbup: :heart:


----------

